
Why Students Aren't Fighting Forever 21  - sizzle
http://newyorker.com/online/blogs/currency/2014/06/why-students-wont-fight-forever-21.html
======
shekhar101
Good that someone is exposing the atrocities on labors working in such
factories, but why not then fight iPhones and all those phones manufactured in
China, as well? Labors work in really really pathetic working conditions to
make those shiny gadgets.

~~~
golergka
You do realize that while these conditions are awful, they're much better the
alternatives? It's idiotic to "fight" Foxconn factories when they see no lack
of those willing to work in these conditions. If you really want to help, you
should improve the whole economical situation in these countries, and you'll
find that although that's not their goal, it's exactly what Foxconn, Nike and
others accused of "worker abuse" are doing.

~~~
naturalethic
How dare companies provide a low rung on the economic ladder and not force
anyone to use it.

~~~
pessimizer
Using the metaphor of a ladder is asserting the existence of an argument that
you're not bothering to make. What if you called it a piece of dirt in the
economic grave?

~~~
naturalethic
The ladder is usually, and in this instance, the things that working give you
such as on the job training and building up a personal reputation as a
dependable employee. It gives you exposure to company processes and gets your
mind working on how to improve them here or at the next gig. Sitting on your
ass because minimum wage cuts you off from opportunities and your only option
is going on the dole gives you none of that.

------
lawnchair_larry
This seems off topic.

~~~
pbreit
Yeah, probably off-topic here. But I wish folks like Marc Andreesen (pretty
much the poster child here) would not embrace this type of situation so
heartily.

